# Tumbler



## LdyLunatic (May 9, 2006)

An easy to use way to remove your precious trichomes from the leaf and trim matter

Use DRY trim only or you will clog your silk screen...a definite worthwhile investment...the Lunatic family is very pleased with their investment


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 9, 2006)

depending on the trich content on your leaf and trim will reflect your yeild

a high crystally pot will give you MUCH kif....less crystallic pot yeilds less

the pics are 2 separate tumbles


----------



## BUDZ420 (May 9, 2006)

thats awsome were can i get me one of those


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 9, 2006)

i dunno if i can post a link to it....its made by O'Kief  ... just do a google search


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 9, 2006)

I have been bitchin' about makin' one of those for some time, the old hand screen method gets old fast, that's awesome. Is it plastic on the bottom too? Does the kief come off of it easily?


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 9, 2006)

there is a small plastic matt on the bottom to catch most of it...of course it does get all over inside...but it all scrapes off very easily with a plastic card 

just plug it in...flip the switch and your off


----------



## heavyfreak (May 9, 2006)

Is that cat5 cable in the background!

nice tumbler though! just like everything else you have plants included!


----------



## chronicman024 (May 9, 2006)

how much do you put into the tumbler at a time?? and lol where could i get a loonie??


----------



## aK420 (May 29, 2006)

What i end up doing is just go about my normal business, smoking bud, and using my grinder to bust it. Then, scrape out the crystals and collect them. Takes a bit more time, but its alot cheaper then a tumbler, and its very pure. Yours looks fairly green, and mine is usually very white. Nice though


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 29, 2006)

I use the silkscreen panel method by hand and I have come to find the dryness of the trim has a lot to do with what comes out. When I use very dry trim I will get more but it will be greener, when it's still a little wet it will be more on the blonde side.


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 31, 2006)

i'd have to say that also the color can be dependant upon the pot too....i have found very dramatic variances in bubblehash too depending on the strain 

AK...i do the same as you...i have a coffee grinder and a metal hand grinder...the tumbler is used for our leaf and trim ...things that would normally go in the garbage


----------

